# State Nomination - WA



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi,

Would like to know if anyone could help me with a ballpark time frame on how long should one expect to wait for a application to be picked up by the State (Sub class 190). - State chosen - WA.

I have lodged my EOI on September 26th, 2013 and have not yet heard from the DIBP / WA immigration w.r.t my state nomination till date( Approx 40 days have passed).

My Occupation is on the highly available list (HR Advisor). I have a IELTS overall band score of 7, and posses 60 points.

Would like to undersand if there is a general delay w.r.t state nomination.

Any help in this regard would be much appreciated.

Thanks & Regards
Neville Smith


----------



## nsahmed (Jul 17, 2011)

generally for a state sponsorship the turn around time is 4-6 weeks. although for EOI, preference is given to candidates with a higher skill points.
also keep an eye out for the invitation quota of your occupation in your state for the given calendar year.

hope that helps and good luck


----------



## freespring (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Neville,

We lodged our EOI last October 20 with 60 points. We were invited to apply for state sponsorship on the 23rd, then we filled out online form/test and paid the next day. We are waiting now for the result of our application which should take 30 days, although I've been looking at the time lines of others and seems as if the average turn around is 14 days.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Thanks Ahmed*



nsahmed said:


> generally for a state sponsorship the turn around time is 4-6 weeks. although for EOI, preference is given to candidates with a higher skill points.
> also keep an eye out for the invitation quota of your occupation in your state for the given calendar year.
> 
> hope that helps and good luck



HI Ahmed,

Thanks, seems like you're right, it's been just about 5 weeks now and i also got to understand that WA is now picking up applicants with 60points

As far as the quota goes, the old and new list, reflect HRA as a Highly in Demand skill for WA.

Thanks Once again
Neville Smith


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*WA - State Nomination*



freespring said:


> Hi Neville,
> 
> We lodged our EOI last October 20 with 60 points. We were invited to apply for state sponsorship on the 23rd, then we filled out online form/test and paid the next day. We are waiting now for the result of our application which should take 30 days, although I've been looking at the time lines of others and seems as if the average turn around is 14 days.



Hi Marrakesh,

Did you mean This Oct 2013 or was it Oct 2012. As you've mentioned, "We are NOW waiting, which i assume is as of today. 

Please correct me if i understood you wrong.

Thanks Regards
Neville Smith


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to know if anyone could help me with a ballpark time frame on how long should one expect to wait for a application to be picked up by the State (Sub class 190). - State chosen - WA.
> 
> ...


Dear Neville Smith,
I am afraid that HR Adviser is on schedule 2 on the Western Australia SS beginning with the end of October, when they have changed their criteria for nomination. This means you will need an offer of employment to get the SS.


----------



## freespring (Nov 4, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Marrakesh,
> 
> Did you mean This Oct 2013 or was it Oct 2012. As you've mentioned, "We are NOW waiting, which i assume is as of today.
> 
> ...


Hi! We received our invitation to apply last October 20, 2013 and paid the application last October 25, 2013.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Marrakesh,

Is your occupation HR Adviser too. 

Thanks

Neville


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*WA - State Nomination*



Jullz said:


> Dear Neville Smith,
> I am afraid that HR Adviser is on schedule 2 on the Western Australia SS beginning with the end of October, when they have changed their criteria for nomination. This means you will need an offer of employment to get the SS.



Hi Jullz,

Thanks, for the update. Sad to know the change is affecting me.

Does this mean, that until an employer makes me an offer, i will not be granted a state nomination.

Coz, i was under the impression, that the date of the application is considered, when ever a new norm / change is made. My application was made in July 2013, and EOI launched on 26th September 2013( Which is before the change). Above all the new list by WA also showed HR Adviser as a high in demand skill.

Do i have other options. Any help in this regard would be great mate.

Thanks
Neville.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Jullz,
> 
> Thanks, for the update. Sad to know the change is affecting me.
> 
> ...


Dear Neville,
Did you received the invitation to apply for state sponsorhip?
I couldn't tell if the new list don't affect those who already submited their EOI or those who received the WA invite before the new lists.
Please take a look on this thread, i'm sure the answer is there!
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/154445-wa-state-sponsorship-174.html
Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Jullz,
> 
> Do i have other options. Any help in this regard would be great mate.
> 
> ...


Besides Western Australia, where 223111 is on schedule 2, South Australia, where is off list (Special Conditions Apply), as far as I know, only ACT and NT seem to have availability for this position.

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2013-14_sep.pdf

http://www.migration.nt.gov.au/visa/sol.html

Let's hope you are not affected by the new list!

All the best!


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*WA - State Nomination*

Hi Jullz,

Thanks for the additional info.

My understanding is that Schedule 2( is for applicants Offshore) and Schedule 2(Off list - are for applicants Onshore).

Could you help throw more light on the same.

Also, would you be able to help me Job opportunities available in ACT and NT.

Appreciate all the help here.

Thanks Mate
Neville Smith


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Jullz,
> 
> Thanks for the additional info.
> 
> ...


Dear Neville,

*Offer of employment *

If you are invited to make an application for State nomination from Western Australia you may require an offer of employment. This is a requirement for those who have studied in Australia and are a recent graduate, or live in an Australian state other than Western Australia. This is also a requirement for applicants with an occupation on the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list *schedule 2 (off list).*

The offer of employment must meet all of the following conditions:

be in your nominated, or closely related occupation;
be based in Western Australia, for visa subclass 489 this must be in an area outside of Perth and surrounding areas;
be for at least one year; and
be full time (a minimum of 37.5 hours a week).

If you are currently employed in Western Australia, in your nominated or closely related occupation, you must provide evidence that this employment will continue for a further 12 months.

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/HowtoapplyforStateSponsorship.aspx


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Dear Neville,
> 
> *Offer of employment *
> 
> ...


You should also check this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ct-canberra-state-sponsorship-applicants.html
and this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itory-state-sponsorship-current-timeline.html


----------



## freespring (Nov 4, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Marrakesh,
> 
> Is your occupation HR Adviser too.
> 
> ...


Hi Neville, I'm an architect bu applied for Architectural Draftsperson. My occupation is no longer on the WASOL but I received an invitation to apply for SS before the new WASOL was released last October 28. And from what I've said earlier I was able to lodge and pay for my application before this date and thus our application is now being processed. Hopefully we will receive the contract in 1 week or 2. Their website says that applications posted before the release of the new WASOL will still be considered. Were you able to lodge your application prior to October 28?


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks Jullz,

I did get this information on the Web. My doubt here is whether schedule 2(off list) is different from schedule 2.

Thanks
Neville


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> Thanks Jullz,
> 
> I did get this information on the Web. My doubt here is whether schedule 2(off list) is different from schedule 2.
> 
> ...


I don't get it... there is only one schedule 2... 
Why are you saying there are 2?
Schedule 2 means some additional requirements were introduced. Like offer of employment.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

Jullz said:


> You should also check this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ct-canberra-state-sponsorship-applicants.html
> and this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itory-state-sponsorship-current-timeline.html





freespring said:


> Hi Neville, I'm an architect bu applied for Architectural Draftsperson. My occupation is no longer on the WASOL but I received an invitation to apply for SS before the new WASOL was released last October 28. And from what I've said earlier I was able to lodge and pay for my application before this date and thus our application is now being processed. Hopefully we will receive the contract in 1 week or 2. Their website says that applications posted before the release of the new WASOL will still be considered. Were you able to lodge your application prior to October 28?


Hi Marrakesh,

Thanks, and happy for you.

Yes, I did apply well before the new list. Hope and Pray to receive our SS soon.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

Jullz said:


> I don't get it... there is only one schedule 2...
> Why are you saying there are 2?


Hi Jullz,

That's my confusion. I have my agent telling me than the off list refers to those onshore and that my occupation with schedule 2 refers to those offshore. 

Neville


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Jullz,
> 
> That's my confusion. I have my agent telling me than the off list refers to those onshore and that my occupation with schedule 2 refers to those offshore.
> 
> Neville


That's strange. Maybe I know wrong :|
But on their website it states clearly that to be eligible for nomination candidates must _Have a nominated occupation on the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list schedule 1 or 2._
Maybe seniors can help!


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

Jullz said:


> That's strange. Maybe I know wrong :|
> But on their website it states clearly that to be eligible for nomination candidates must _Have a nominated occupation on the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list schedule 1 or 2._
> Maybe seniors can help!


Have requested a few more sources for info on The same topic. 

Will Keep you posted. 

Neville


----------



## csp1606 (Nov 6, 2013)

Jullz,

Your understanding is 100% correct. Any occupation on WASMOL list falling under schedule 2 will need an offer of employment for SS to be approved.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Thanks Jullz*

Hi Jullz,

I've finally got a clarification from the WA department, which states that all those occupations listed as Schedule 2 will need an offer of employment. In short you were right and thanks for the guidance.

As you too belong to the HR adviser family could you guide me to someone who has changed their application from WA to ACT.

Also, any suggestions on ACT being a conducive place for HR adviser's.

Thanks
Neville Smith


----------



## richalamba (Nov 6, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Jullz,
> 
> I've finally got a clarification from the WA department, which states that all those occupations listed as Schedule 2 will need an offer of employment. In short you were right and thanks for the guidance.
> 
> ...


hey any one there who has received an invitation in seclude2??


----------



## richalamba (Nov 6, 2013)

Xxxxx


----------

